# Entertainment center table



## sprucegum (Mar 5, 2020)

I made this to put under the tv to put all of the entertainment center junk on. The wood is sugar maple and the holes and dark streaks are from being tapped for maple syrup production. The frame is welded 1" sg tube. It was a idea that I have been thinking about for a while. I'm pretty sure my wife is not in love with it so I may need a do over on the ET center. I think it will look good in my office/man cave with a gun cleaning vice on it.
I

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 5, 2020)

Looks good to me.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 5, 2020)

You'll never hear the end of it if she doesn't like it. 
Put it in your mancave like you said. This way you only have to move stuff once.

I love it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 5, 2020)

……...or, put it in mancave first and let her beg for it...…...


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 5, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> You'll never hear the end of it if she doesn't like it.
> Put it in your mancave like you said. This way you only have to move stuff once.
> 
> I love it.



Nice thought but we need something under the TV and at this point the office is a desk in the corner and a bunch of stuff that didn't have a home when we moved. The sequence of events goes something like this. Finish the sunroom, finish the stairs, finish the landscaping, and then and only then finish the mancave.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 6, 2020)

Table holds a lot of symbolism for your family! I really like it! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 8, 2020)

Well it is under the tv for now.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 8, 2020)

Oh you bad bad man. Does she like it with the baskets now? 
I showed my wife She likes the baskets, but she said it belongs in your man zone. Lol
I like it still....


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 8, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh you bad bad man. Does she like it with the baskets now?
> I showed my wife She likes the baskets, but she said it belongs in your man zone. Lol
> I like it still....



It is going to look just frigging awesome with my ar15 sitting on top.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 9, 2020)

Yup it will look good.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## sprucegum (Apr 3, 2020)

Things often don't happen as planned. Two granddaughters living here for the duration and a grandson every morning. Home schooling all 3. The entertainment table / man cave table has morphed into a charging station. Had to up my data plan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2020)

What a difference between the 2 last pictures.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 3, 2020)

I like what's in the first one better but it's great to have the grandkids there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 3, 2020)

Looks great Dave! Or should I say professor Dave? Things are changing in our house too. Great job making it work. Take care my friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Apr 4, 2020)

rob3232 said:


> Looks great Dave! Or should I say professor Dave? Things are changing in our house too. Great job making it work. Take care my friend.


No I'm just the grouchy old janitor married to the school mom. We have been doing woods walks in the afternoon and learning tree identification. So far balsam fir, yellow birch, and white birch are the only ones they can identify with close to 100% success. I think we have at least one of ever species that will grow around here so I guess it is a lot to absorb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 4, 2020)

That's a cool table Dave, did you make the frame too?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Apr 4, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> That's a cool table Dave, did you make the frame too?



Yes I have had a little Hobart 140 mig welder for several years and had never really use it. I don't have my old stick welder set up at the new house so I was forced to learn. Now that I have gotten the hang of it I don't think the old one will see much use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

